# First Orchid, TP and Yard



## Clark (Jun 5, 2016)

I got this Phal almost ten years ago from Wegman's.
Only got one keiki from it. Its still kicking, but not in bloom at the moment.










Time to go..........


----------



## troy (Jun 5, 2016)

Lol!!!!! Hillary clinton carrying out bill clintons legacy is best observed from your perspective!!!


----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 5, 2016)

The Phal is nice but I like the TP better.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2016)

You do know that your boy took government money to fix up his hotel/casino in AC, then closed the casino and invested the money in private real estate investments, right?


----------

